# leichter Alpencross in 4 Tagen.



## Thorsten_F (5. Juli 2004)

hallo 
wir wollen kurzfristig zu zweit ende august über die alpen.
da mein partner sich einen ax in voller länge (noch)nicht zutraut, soll es erst mal so vier Tage in die Berge gehen. Ziel Gardasee.
Frage: Kann mir jemand einen ´kurzen´ AX anbieten?  
4 Tage Zeit ,
ca 70km pro Tag, 
ca 1500 Hm pro Tag.
Wenn ich von Riva rückwärts rechne, wo sollte ich da beginnen, sollte nicht allzu heftig werden? 
Ist zwar noch etwas Zeit zum Selberplanen, aber Hilfe nehme ich gerne an!
Danke mal soweit.

Für 2005 ist dann ein richtiger Ax schon fertig. Aber erst 2005.


----------



## Easy (6. Juli 2004)

Ich hätte da vielleicht was: 
und zwar entlang der Via Claudia von Erwald an der Zugspitze über den Fernpass nach Landeck. Tag 2 durch das Obere Inntal über den Reschenpass in den Vingschgau nach Meran. Dann 2 weitere Tage durch die Brenta an den Gardasee. 

Bis Meran bin ich es selbst schon gefahren (recht einfach und lässt sich beliebig durch den einen oder anderen Abstecher verlängern), den Teil durch die Brenta fehlt uns noch. 

Gruß 
Easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaich (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt einen relativ harmlosem AX, den sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren. 
Grobe Route: Garmisch - Fernpass - Inntal - Landeck - Reschenpass - Vinschgau - Meran - Gampenpass - Cles - Molveno - Riva. 
Sind 5 Tage, 345 km und 5000 Hm. 

Details findest du unter 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/fm/814/0699_megatour_isch_gardasee.pdf 

Wenn man etwas Gas gibt, kann man den auch in 4 Tagen fahren oder du lässt die erste Etappe weg...

Viel Spass beim Planen


----------



## Thorsten_F (9. Juli 2004)

danke mal so weit .
ich denke dass ich mit den zweien schon was anfangen kann.


----------

